# Setting up new kayak for spider rigging



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Have never spider rigged for crappie but want to give it a try. Wasn't going to mod out my boat for it - at least not at first. Love fishing outta my kayak at the cabin but didn't have the perfect kayak. The Outback didn't have enough room so I sold it and bought the 12' native slayer. Decided to get it fixed up the way I wanted before putting it in the water. Added an anchor trolley and may add a second one to the other side. A couple of gear tracks behind the seats and since I already had 3, I decided to use the Scotty rod mounts. Using the track I can move, add or remove the bases however I want. I Want to be able to fish with 6 poles if I decide to sooo - cha-Ching! Scotty mounts ain't cheap but by adding a little gear track I can use them anywhere I want. Plus everything can be easily removed for hunting season. My fish finder mounts on a Scotty mount also and I'm thinking in the center like in the pics is gonna be best. I can put it on one of the side tracks if I want. Transducer mount may have to be changed but I'm gonna try the suction cup as shown since it is so easy to add and remove. The actual caddy holds the battery and it all can be removed and carried to the cabin for recharging. The kayaks are already great for bush hooks and noodles and I shouldn't have any trouble casting jigs for crappie like I do from the boat now. Got me a nice visipole with a big flag and light so the bass fishermen can watch me to see how big of a wake they can make! Enjoying setting it up for now and can't wait to get it in the water and give spider rigging a try. Including a pic of the way I have my poles set up with headless jig tubes


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Go get 'em!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ride ! I'm interested in getting a kayak and I'm leaning towards a native. The main reason I like the native is because of the reverse feature. I'm going to be watching for your reviews. Oh ,one more thing what is the weight restriction on the 12 footers. ..I'm 264 lbs so I don't know if the 12 footer will work for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mines a paddle, not a propel. I'm not going far and the space lost by the drive and moving legs is why I sold the Hobie. 12' has a 400 pound limit and the 14.5 has a 450 limit. Guy has a 14.5 listed in the for sale section that I may regret not buying


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks ol buddy.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice set up.

Get you some plumbers putty and place your transducer on the inside of the hull.
Fewer problems that way.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Getting mixed opinions on whether that will work or not, sure would be easier


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it'll shoot right through the hull no problem, look up how to mount it in Goop, worked perfect for me and it was right under my feet so I knew exactly where I was seeing. You're not gonna want the drag that thing will create when another huge alligator deer comes swimming at you!


----------



## Andreapatterson28 (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks great hope you have a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That looks like a Cadillac Yak setup. Now we all will be waiting to see if it produces Cadillac results. Bet it will too. Great looking rig. Thanks for sharing all the nice photos.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> That looks like a Cadillac Yak setup. Now we all will be waiting to see if it produces Cadillac results. Bet it will too. Great looking rig. Thanks for sharing all the nice photos.




Reworked the entire FF setup the last 2 nights. Ordered 3 more quick connects and rodholders and extra track. Never been able to drill holes in a kayak but I'm getting the hang of it. Determined not to put it in the water till it's the way (I think) I want. Will probably start with 4 rods but will be able to have 6. Not sure I can manage 4. Still need a few more things but I'm outta money for now. Haven't even started rigging up rods. Having fun!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Reworked the entire FF setup the last 2 nights. Ordered 3 more quick connects and rodholders and extra track. Never been able to drill holes in a kayak but I'm getting the hang of it. Determined not to put it in the water till it's the way (I think) I want. Will probably start with 4 rods but will be able to have 6. Not sure I can manage 4. Still need a few more things but I'm outta money for now. Haven't even started rigging up rods. Having fun!




I'm pretty sure I had more fun setting my kayak up for fishing then actually fishing from it. Your set up is way nicer than my po mans rig I had. Yours will be a fish killing machine. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost ready


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty awesome set up right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

